# Calcium supplements ?????



## ArlieV (May 17, 2016)

From what I have read here already it's not good to give calcium supplement but I would like to check on this. I went to the vet today with Bee to get her next lot of injections and the vet wanted to put her on calcium supplement but I said no I did not think it a good idea but I'm not a vet. Vet wants to put her on it next time she sees her if she is still not happy with her feet. She was telling me the way they dip in after the bump ( wrist I guess ) is not good. Bee get about 10 chicken necks a day, minced lamb with steamed veg mix, 3 eggs plus shells she loves eating the shells. Raw bones. Taste of the wild and Black Hawk puppy biscuits. I will attach photos below of her feet and would like everyone's opinion on this calcium supplement, do her feet look normal. I think they do but she is my first GS dog. 

Thanks .


----------



## ArlieV (May 17, 2016)

She is 16 weeks and 18.2 kg.


----------



## ArlieV (May 17, 2016)

Other side


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow, your pup (and the paws) looks great to me. You are right to ask. It is not an area where I am expert but does your vet have much experience with GSDs? I would see if there is another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks like some mild knuckling over to me. 

If it were my pup, I'd put her on a commercial food with proper calcium and phosphorus ratios. I like ziwipeak (beef is the only flavor with proper calcium to phosphorus ratios for large breeds) - closest thing to raw in a bag. There are some commercial frozen raw as well but I can't remember off the top of my head which ones had the right ratios. I know a LOT of them were NOT appropriate for large breeds.


----------



## woofmendez (Jun 7, 2016)

Is dog is fine now, as I see he is very okay. He is very adorable.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks fine to me too! Can you post a picture of her standing?


----------



## ArlieV (May 17, 2016)

It's amazing how many photos I took to try and get a good standing one. Lol every time I bent down to take a photo she would come over for a cuddle. This is the best I could get.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Carmspack can give you advice on raw for puppies, supplements when feeding raw, etc. 

I hope she will comment. 

I think asking is best, because blindly giving calcium, especially in the form of a supplement can actually cause issues in the joints. 

Usually calcium/phosphorous ratio will be proper if you are feeding a proper MM/OR/RMB amounts. If you are feeding bones, you do not need to supplement calcium -- dried ground egg shells. But that may depend on whether you are feeding enough RMB with respect to MM and OR. I do not feed raw, so someone else needs to address this -- I am just recounting what I have read in various places. 

Good luck. PM Carmspack, this is right down her alley.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know what your vet is seeing - your pup looks fine to me. As selzer mentioned, giving calcium supplement to a pup when it is not needed can do more harm than good. 

A lot of GSD pups have those knobby wrists (some people call them knees) - nothing abnormal about that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He has knobby knees!!!! LOL! He certainly isn't down on pasterns -- which would be a nutrition issue. Nice compact feet. Good bone, looks like. His weight looks good. I would ask Carmspack though for advice in feeding raw and supplementing.


----------

